# Spooky when windy



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I just did a week long de-spooking training session with one of my horses. Happened to be during the windiest week during summer. I took advantage of that, I used a huge Canadian flag (yay!), tarps hanging on the fence, and pinwheels everywhere. After about 10 minutes, my horse got used to it, we even carried that flag, just a flappin' & snappin' around the arena. He still does tremble if the trees next to the arena in Crownland creak. Can't blame him, a few years back, we had an ice storm that snapped lots of trees in their paddock. When I came out in the morning, five large trees were lying on the ground, amazingly they were unscathed.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks waresbear! There's no way she'd get over it in 10 minutes though. Kodak has a tendency to spook very badly. She gets scared of her own shadow. I was riding her last night and the sun was low. She'd slow down when we would transition from the sun to the shade thrown by the tall barn, and get skittish when she would turn and see her shadow following her. I made her go around and around until she got over it. She's much better than before, but she still spooks and I am grateful for every ride when she doesn't. 

Little things set her off. We have been working with a trainer for several weeks to desensitize her using plastic bags, tarps, an umbrella, name it. But when it's windy here, it's really windy because we're sort of on a hill. And as I said, we have a lot of large, mature trees. We can get her used to some things flapping, but her flight instinct, when it comes to trees waving around like crazy, kicks in like mad.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

"I think she just needed time and to build a relationship with me where she trusts me. This is just something we can't seem to conquer."

I agree. As far as the second part...you've only had her 3 months...

"Will she never be quiet when it's windy?"

Honestly I think sometimes you need to cut your losses. I don't expect ANY horse to be 100% quiet on an extra windy day. It's just part of being a horse.

If you aren't comfortable then don't ride.

Now of course that will get better as part #1 gets better.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Fair enough Yogiwick. I still ride her when it's windy, but I have lowered expectations. We don't go too far, I keep it short, and sometimes, we just ride around the paddock. 

Last night we just rode over poles instead of going on a trail ride. I don't think she'd ever been over poles, in fact, she had spooked at poles before. Initially, she tried to avoid them, but when I turned her square into them, she lowered her head, sniffed them, then carefully stepped over them. After about three, she was walking over them easily. My point is, there's always something we can work on.

Tonight we did a trail ride, but she was a bit spooky for some strange reason. I think it's partly because it was dusk. She seemed on high alert, looking at the trees like she expected something to jump out. To be fair, something probably jumps out every night around that time. 

I understand that maybe she'll never be relaxed in windy conditions. Just thought I'd ask in case someone has a magical solution! If not, I'm happy to ride her when I can and to keep building a good relationship with her.


----------



## DressageOrBust (Apr 15, 2007)

Remember, it's not only what they see, but also what they smell. Horses have incredible noses and smell things we can't and when it's windy the smells start flying!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

When a horse is that spooky & distracted, something internal is bothering them usually. My first guess is ulcers, probably hindgut if she eats well and is in good shape.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

waresbear said:


> When a horse is that spooky & distracted, something internal is bothering them usually. My first guess is ulcers, probably hindgut if she eats well and is in good shape.


For a better understanding of Kodak, please read "Desensitizing Kodak". I do not believe ulcers are the issue with her and vet agrees. 

I won't repeat everything I wrote in the very lengthy thread about her, but we believe she was drugged when we bought her, and we know for a fact she was treated very roughly in her past to the point where she feared humans and was extremely headshy. She has had some trauma, although we don't know the full extent of it. We got her over most of her fears and she trusts me a lot more, but her flight instinct is still strong. On nice, calm days, she is fine. Puts her head down, relaxes, can be an awesome trail horse. On windy days, not so much. At dusk, not so much, because animals are very active this time of year at dusk, and she knows and expects it. She's also not a fan of idiots popping wheelies on their motorcycles in front of the paddock while I'm riding her - but really, who would be???!!! Forgive me for saying this, but I was hoping that motorcycle was going to hit a tree. Grrrrr....


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

Sometimes muffling the sounds help with some horses on windy days. With some of my reactive young horses I have found A fly bonnet, ear plugs, or sound muffling bonnet helpful and I worked to wean them off with time and experience.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> Sometimes muffling the sounds help with some horses on windy days. With some of my reactive young horses I have found A fly bonnet, ear plugs, or sound muffling bonnet helpful and I worked to wean them off with time and experience.


Good idea. Sadly, because of her previous issues with being extremely headshy (I couldn't halter her at first), she hates having anything on her head. I also can't use fly masks on her. 

And yes, I suppose I could desensitize her to that too, but I have to pick my battles. At one of her previous homes, she was wrestled to the ground by the head. My equine massage therapist is of the opinion that at some point, she also flipped over backwards because her neck is so messed up. We are slowly massaging out some nasty scar tissue and improving her range of motion. So while I can easily halter her now, and can groom her, put fly spray on her and even put my fingers in her ears, wearing something on her head is going to make her go over the edge so I'd rather not go there.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

Some horses are just more reactive on windy days than others, it's just in their nature and as Kodak was spooking at other things it doesn't surprise me that wind also bothers her. Probably the same answer for this as the spooking, she just needs to get used to it and also get to trust you more as your relationship progresses. 
I have hung up flags, banners, strips of plastic etc. around their turnout area to get a horse used to flapping things and it has worked well for me.
Also I make it a point to ride, or if that is not possible because the horse is too excited, work with horses on windy days. It may take a little time but you can work through this, you have good horse sense and will know how far to go without getting yourself in a spot where it is not safe for you. These things don't have to be solved in a few days, take your time and progress safely and slowly to your goals.
Some horses get over this with a darn good, hard workout. As they get tired the scary stuff isn't so bad (but this does not work for all horses) use common sense and good judgement.

One time I was looking at a horse to buy and had made arrangements to go over and try him out again and take my sister, she has a good eye for a horse. It was in April and a horrible day, very high winds and a wet, sloppy, driving snow. I looked upon this as a good opportunity to see how the horse reacted to adverse conditions. The people who owned him were surprised to see us show up as they thought I wouldn't come in such bad weather. I tacked up and out we went, at the back of the arena there was a plastic bag caught on the fence and flapping away so I headed right out there to see how he handled it, trotted right by like it wasn't there, this gave me a good clue as to his basic nature. He had a lot of other problems but because of the ride this day I decided to get him and work through his other problems.

I think you can handle this as you have the other things, just takes time and consistent work.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Thanks Woodhaven! Some great advice here. It's not so much things flapping in the wind - we've pretty well desensitized her to most of those things - but tree branches swaying really bother her. I like the idea of working her on windy days though! I can lunge her right by some really big, mature trees when I don't feel it's safe to ride her, or just keep riding her in the paddock (there are trees along two sides of it as well). Also, a good workout does seem to help, I agree. Maybe I need to go back to groundwork, lunging, then riding when it's windy, just to reinforce the basics again and increase her confidence before I hop on. 

Basically, I'm hearing that there's no easy answer, and that I should just keep working with her on windy days.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I have had good results using Comfidence EQ- a horse appeasing pheromone. I always swore by the dog and cat version, and am likely the horse one, though it is a bit expensive so I don't like using it for day to day training. But love it for tough situations like first trailer rides, shows, hunter paces and new situations. Not a magic wand but often enough to take a little of the edge off without having to drug. And they learn well with it.


----------



## edf (Dec 20, 2013)

> but tree branches swaying really bother her.


I don't really have any advice, but figured you could probably use a little laugh. When I was a kid, I was afraid of the tall trees on windy days. You describing Kodak in this thread made me remember how my sister and I would be out in our yard and I would always stare at a few trees swaying in the wind out of fear. I remember always asking my mom before going out if the trees would fall over. I'd trust her enough to go outside, but you'd always see me watching them and I'd annoy my sister with asking if the trees would fall.

I was just afraid they would fall over. I didn't experience anything bad involving falling trees, but it was just an illogical fear I had. Eventually I got over it, I don't remember it lasting very long- I wanted to be out playing with my sister.

Maybe try doing something fun with her when it's windy...if I wanted to play with my sister, i'd have to walk by the tall trees, and nothing ever happened, so my fear eventually diminished.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

edf said:


> I don't really have any advice, but figured you could probably use a little laugh. When I was a kid, I was afraid of the tall trees on windy days. You describing Kodak in this thread made me remember how my sister and I would be out in our yard and I would always stare at a few trees swaying in the wind out of fear. I remember always asking my mom before going out if the trees would fall over. I'd trust her enough to go outside, but you'd always see me watching them and I'd annoy my sister with asking if the trees would fall.
> 
> I was just afraid they would fall over. I didn't experience anything bad involving falling trees, but it was just an illogical fear I had. Eventually I got over it, I don't remember it lasting very long- I wanted to be out playing with my sister.
> 
> Maybe try doing something fun with her when it's windy...if I wanted to play with my sister, i'd have to walk by the tall trees, and nothing ever happened, so my fear eventually diminished.


I know a horse fine with machinery but deathly afraid of chainsaws and no getting past that. All I can say is it's probably not a bad thing to be afraid of!!

While it's unlikely the trees will fall it IS likely branches and things could fall, plus they creak and move around so much it sure looks like something will fall!

Being afraid of something potentially dangerous has sound logic!

Some horses are just drama queens, most are really not actually afraid. I don't know Kodak but surely she's been outside on windy days before? She may just be getting herself worked up and it's just that "time and trust" as you said. Make sure you don't baby her.


----------



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I bought a nice warmblood once, very green and a hyper oversensitive reactive horse. It just happened that that spring we had some really windy weather, more so than other years which was upsetting for this young horse. I rode him every day regardless of the weather but if he was really uptight (which was often) I would lunge him first and after he settled down then get on and hope for the best. 
Since we had so many windy days that spring, he had to go out and work in it and it turned out to be a good thing for him because gradually he got used to it and started to behave as tho' it wasn't even blowing and windy as it happened so often. I think it did a lot to help this horse settle down and not worry so much. Tough on me tho' the first few weeks. He turned into a super horse, a bit of an over achiever but terrific in the show ring. Won many awards with him. 
It did take a lot of time and patience.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Good to know Woodhaven!

Yogiwick, when it's windy and she's outside, she explodes in the pasture. Will literally run to the other end, apparently randomly. If I bring her in to feed, she is constantly watching the open top of her stall door because she can hear and see the wind. She does get nervous, no matter where she is. When we had a huge hailstorm last summer, we just had enough time to bring in both horses and completely shut up their stalls (as you may recall, we have dutch doors). The hail was pounding on the metal roof so hard my daughter and I could barely hear each other talking. Kodak was pretty stressed, but seemed to be glad to have us near. Harley, on the other hand, took a nap. LOL Certainly can't say he is stressing her. 

So no, I do not baby her. I've taken her out in the wind plenty of times (it's a windy time of year around here). But there's a limit to how much I want to risk my safety at this point, so working her from the ground on really windy days is a good option.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

If it's the noise I wonder if you could reduce it by using ear plugs or even a fly bonnet with ear covers? 
None of my horses are really 100% settled in very windy weather, I think it heightens their primitive alert sensors because they can't hear other things so clearly through the noise of the trees etc so they're more in high attention mode - even Lou who my DH calls my 'dope on a rope' when I'm leading her can be a little tense in that sort of weather


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

jaydee said:


> If it's the noise I wonder if you could reduce it by using ear plugs or even a fly bonnet with ear covers?
> None of my horses are really 100% settled in very windy weather, I think it heightens their primitive alert sensors because they can't hear other things so clearly through the noise of the trees etc so they're more in high attention mode - even Lou who my DH calls my 'dope on a rope' when I'm leading her can be a little tense in that sort of weather


I assume you missed the previous post suggesting the same thing jaydee...  My gut feeling is that it's sight based rather than noise. But in any case, she will not tolerate a fly mask so I doubt she'd like a bonnet. She hates having anything on her head and is just now, finally, ok with a halter and bridle. Good to know this is pretty common though.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I find most horses are more reactive in wind because the smells are being moved farther... Vicks could help, but MOSTLY... the sounds are rushing and making sounds like a potential predator and overwhelming them. 

99%of my greenies are significantly better on windy days or loud situations with a fly bonnet or even better... A soundproofing fly bonnet.

I know you think it isn't a option for her, but it may be something you want to work towards desensitizing her against. My guys LOFF their fly bonnets and fly hoods!!!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Dehda01 said:


> I find most horses are more reactive in wind because the smells are being moved farther... Vicks could help, but MOSTLY... the sounds are rushing and making sounds like a potential predator and overwhelming them.
> 
> 99%of my greenies are significantly better on windy days or loud situations with a fly bonnet or even better... A soundproofing fly bonnet.
> 
> I know you think it isn't a option for her, but it may be something you want to work towards desensitizing her against. My guys LOFF their fly bonnets and fly hoods!!!


Point taken. Maybe we will go there, in time. For now, adding something on her head would only make her more stressed, but it may be something we work towards. I do really feel like it's visual for her, however. The smells and sounds certainly contribute to it, but she's the type of horse that spooks at sudden movements and even her own shadow. My gut tells me that anything that takes away from her other senses will only accentuate her sense of sight.


----------



## Dehda01 (Jul 25, 2013)

I understand. Just saying what my experience is with dozens+++ fit young greenies, rescues and the like- teaching them how to cope with wind and working in the elements. I understand! When they can't hear they get nervous, the winds rustle and everything sounds like a predator... And then grass moves and it REALLY COULD BE A TIGER! We are all going to die.


----------



## Roux (Aug 23, 2013)

I just wanted to add my two cents about horses and wind. I don't think it is the noise of the wind that bothers horses as much as I think it is the fact that the wind noise (including rustling leaves) masks any noise that a predator might make. I ride a lot in the bosque (think huge old cottonwood trees) and this is what I believe is the true reason they get more alert and spooky in the wind.

I think horses instinctively know that windy conditions provide good audio camouflage for predators.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Horses , being a prey species, are going to be more reactive on windy days, both to that movement of branches and the under brush, and also if they are up wind, they feel more vulnerable, not being able to use their sense of smell as part of their 'predator alert' network
Almost all horses are going to be more reactive on windy days, until they develop enough trust in you,and your judgement, that if you feel it is safe, they start to take your word , that no danger is lurking
Heck, I myself feel on high alert, riding out west, when the wind is whipping the willows beside a trail, knowing I;m riding in bear country. The difference between me and the horse, though, is that I am pretty sure no cougar or bear are likely to be in the trees around home, while my horse can't make that distinction!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

I can relate. Redz can get more antsy when it's windy outside. We were on a trail this weekend, and it got very windy and I had to stroke his mane area/neck to let him know it's OK. They definitely need more reassurance. They sense the wind movement and can definitely smell things we can't as well. I know it can be hard to deal with though. Just have to have patience & plenty of reassurance.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

My donkeys where never bothered by wind. Which was so nice I could ride whenever. All the horses I knew where plumb goofy.

Our ponies get goofy, but not too badly. We live on prairie so they deal with wind constantly. Yesterday, it was plenty windy up where we where riding. Many squeak trees, squeaking, brush wiggling all over, leaves blowing by. My horse's ears where all perky checking everything out but he never spooked. Oh and dark objects get plenty of the dirty look and ears cocked. Which really cracks me up as I know he is not bothered by bears.

One horse use to be bothered by branches scraping on the helmet. Time and many many miles have gotten him over that thankfully.

I like to take the horses on a long ride ( for them), they are so tired at the end of the day they dont care much. If the horse isn't safe to ride then I throw a pack saddle on them, load bags up with sand to there is 50lbs a side. And ride all day. They can be goofy to their hearts content but at the end of the day they are normally too tired to be bothered.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

In my mind, "windy day" and "spooky horse" just go hand in hand. They are going to be more reactive when it's windy. 

Of course, that doesn't stop me when the wind is blowing 40 mph out there. I live in North Dakota. If I didn't ride when it was windy ... then I'd barely ride! ;-) 

I usually will give a horse a little more leeway when it's really windy out. I know that they are going to be more "on edge" and so I adjust my training accordingly.


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

ChitChatChet said:


> My donkeys where never bothered by wind. Which was so nice I could ride whenever. All the horses I knew where plumb goofy.
> 
> Our ponies get goofy, but not too badly. We live on prairie so they deal with wind constantly. Yesterday, it was plenty windy up where we where riding. Many squeak trees, squeaking, brush wiggling all over, leaves blowing by. My horse's ears where all perky checking everything out but he never spooked. Oh and dark objects get plenty of the dirty look and ears cocked. Which really cracks me up as I know he is not bothered by bears.
> 
> ...


I like this plan of tiring them out! Harley isn't bothered much by wind. Or noise. I could ride him in an indoor with metal roof when the rain was pounding so hard you couldn't have a conversation, but he didn't care. 

I'd still like to be able to pony them off each other, but am not confident enough to do that yet.


----------



## hunterjumperseventing (Sep 19, 2016)

Acadianartist said:


> Hey all! Decided to put this in a separate thread even though it is very much related to my "Desensitizing Kodak" thread. I've come along nicely with Kodak. We've had her 3 months now, and while she still occasionally spooks, she doesn't throw me anymore. She's gone from exploding like a bomb went out under me to taking a few quick strides ahead or sideways or sometimes just starting in place. I can deal with that. But I find it hard and very unpleasant to ride her when she is very anxious because it's windy. Seems like the movement of tree branches on our heavily wooded property make her think there are monsters everywhere.
> 
> We've desensitized her to a lot of typical things and I will ride her out even when it's windy, but it's not much fun because she's all over the place. How do you deal with a horse like this? There are times when she's perfectly quiet and well-behaved and is generally the lead horse if we go out with my daughter and her gelding, even though she is more submissive by nature. She is willing to go through what I ask her to, and doesn't refuse, balk, rear or bolt. She is just really spooky and anxious if it's windy.
> 
> I've tried Magrestore and a calming supplement, but honestly, I can't say they made that much of a difference. I think she just needed time and to build a relationship with me where she trusts me. This is just something we can't seem to conquer. Will she never be quiet when it's windy?



How old is she? If she's young/green, she'll probably be spooky about many things. 
Just like in storms, wind can make any animal (horses, dogs, birds) uneasy. It could be the wind blowing trees or grass about, or the whistling noise wind makes in their ears. Wind can make them more fresh in general. Even my 14 year old mare will be on high alert when its windy out. :gallop:


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

hunterjumperseventing said:


> How old is she? If she's young/green, she'll probably be spooky about many things.
> Just like in storms, wind can make any animal (horses, dogs, birds) uneasy. It could be the wind blowing trees or grass about, or the whistling noise wind makes in their ears. Wind can make them more fresh in general. Even my 14 year old mare will be on high alert when its windy out. :gallop:


She's 10. But she came from out west where there is a lot more open land than here. I have no way of knowing exactly where or how she was ridden, but if she was in the Prairies, it's possible she had a good view of her surrounding area. Here, it's nothing but trees and hills. There are almost no open areas. I think she finds it unsettling not to see what's around the corner and the wind obviously makes the trees move a lot more.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

Acadianartist said:


> I like this plan of tiring them out! Harley isn't bothered much by wind. Or noise. I could ride him in an indoor with metal roof when the rain was pounding so hard you couldn't have a conversation, but he didn't care.
> 
> I'd still like to be able to pony them off each other, but am not confident enough to do that yet.


The big thing IMO with ponying is to make sure the lead horse is OK with things under tails. Otherwise, the ride can get a bit interesting. Otherwise ponying in my experience is easy. If you can lead the horse from the ground you can from the saddle.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

tiring them out, only works to a point, just like lunging to tire a horse, as neither teaches a horse to deal with the true issues, and next time, when you don't have time to wear them out, they have really learned nothing


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Smilie said:


> tiring them out, only works to a point, just like lunging to tire a horse, as neither teaches a horse to deal with the true issues, and next time, when you don't have time to wear them out, *they have really learned nothing*


Or the next time, it takes twice as long to "tire them out" because they are getting more in shape. 

Agreed!


----------



## Acadianartist (Apr 21, 2015)

Smilie said:


> tiring them out, only works to a point, just like lunging to tire a horse, as neither teaches a horse to deal with the true issues, and next time, when you don't have time to wear them out, they have really learned nothing


Interesting point. And realistically, I'm guessing I'd have to ride her pretty long to tire her out. Sadly, I rarely have that much time on my hands, and certainly not consistently. I do work full time and have two kids, and fall is my busiest time of year for a variety of reasons. So short, focused sessions work better than long rides for me. Seemed like a good idea though... She does seem more settled after I let her canter a bit to get the kinks out. Maybe it just means I need to canter a few times around the paddock on a windy day before heading out on the trail. Worth a shot. 

See, Harley's the opposite. The more he canters, the more he wants to GO! I could never tire him out.


----------

